# AC EV Basic Steps



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a newbie, but if people will post basic steps to give someone like me an idea of everything involved, step by step (w/ questions, issues to confront etc) i will use these first two posts to submit your comments -step by step. I'll try to keep up and add comments at least once a week until it's finished. 

Ex. AC motor selection considerations etc...inverter/controller choice....battery...donar vehicle options...order at which these voices could be/should be made. these are the only things purge bay i can think of, but I'm sure you know more than me...i don't know anything yet. (key formulas that are helpful)??


----------



## adeyo (Jun 6, 2012)

This one too

**EDIT: i just realized how the wiki suggestion is being used. If this is a topic you feel is relevant to you, please second it...maybe it will make it into the real wiki


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

It's a wiki. You can start it and others can add to it.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

While you guys are working on AC wiki, please visit the DC Motor Selection. I edited some stuff, but it is still missing some key information.


----------



## Kapitonov (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey, thx for link. That was rather informative for me


----------

